# Arrêt automatique musique avec facebook



## 78paul (7 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

je vous écris à propos d’une fonctionnalité qui me pose bien du souci sur iPhone.

tres souvent, quand j’écoute de la musique et que je vais sur FB, la musique s’arrête toute seule au passage d’une vidéo. C’est censé laisser la priorité aux vidéos.

L’ennui, c’est que bien souvent la musique s’arrête pour rien puisque les vidéos sont en silencieux, voire il n’y a pas de vidéos du tout.

avez-vous une idée de commencer corriger cette fonctionnalité, quitte à la désactiver ?
Merci d’avance et bonne journée !


----------



## iBaby (7 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour. Pas de solution et c’est pareil sur Twitter. Aussi, si on ouvre l’app Amazon et la referme, il y a deux coupures après avoir quitté l’app. J’imagine que ces gros éditeurs d’app croient avoir la priorité sur ce qu’on écoute.


----------

